# stringy stuff



## scootiesangel (Apr 26, 2009)

Okay so im kinda new to the whole more than one fish in the aquarium thing and i just changed the water and about 2 hours later i noticed this clear/white looking stringy stuff coming off of my underwater cave!! I have the following in the tank:

2 mickey mouse fish
1 black molly
2 mystery snails
1 guppy
and in a breeding tank 2 babies(i have noe idea who they came from it happened today and i just got these fish 2 days ago)

really curious as to what it could be!!PLEASE HELP!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Is it flakey/salty? it could be mineral deposits
Is it fuzzy? Could be fungus growing on poo or uneaten food
Does is wiggle? Could be worms
Is it jelly-like? Could be snail eggs
Do you see some more hanging off of fish? Could be poo.
Did you take the label off the cave?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

emc7 said:


> Did you take the label off the cave?


I love this! (And yes I know it happens).


----------

